# no cost websites to sell, and/or trade , whats the best way?



## misanthropicrustacian (Jun 21, 2015)

ive never made a website before, and im sure theres got to be completely free ones, see , I screen print patches, (well not very lately but I have accumulated a lot of my own product from earlier on.., and I make wire wrap jewelry and do some drawings, I know of course the whole shipping to whoever part will be of a variable cost, but I just am interested if anyone on here dabbles in having their own online store/trade grounds of diy stuff and whats the best no cost way to do it. Thanks


----------



## MolotovMocktail (Jun 21, 2015)

As far as I know, most pre-existing retail sites (Bigcartel, Etsy, Storenvy, etc.) take a percentage or have subscription fees. Some of them don't take very much though so it might be worth looking into.

It wouldn't be very elegant, but you could do it for free if you just set up a blog on a free blogging site and list every item as a blog post. if you did it that way, you would have to conduct the actual business via email then Paypal though and I personally would be a lot more likely to buy something if I could do it through an established site that keeps track of all the orders and stuff.


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc (Jun 21, 2015)

Ecrater.

I used to have a store there, made some money and it's simple.

I swore by Ecrater.

There's also Etsy.

Good luck!


----------

